# Locating serial number for an older DK55C



## paboyd1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Greetings folks! I have recently purchased an older DK55C. I cannot locate a serial number ANYWHERE on it, after looking in all of the suggested places it could/should be. I have heard that Kioti can cross reference an engine number to get the serial number. The Kioti Corporation will not answer their phones, they will not return calls after leaving multiple messages and will not respond to emails or messages left on their website. Does anyone know of any entity that can cross reference for me? The hydraulic pump is not working and needs to be replaced, but there is, evidently, a few different pump part numbers that it could be, depending on the year of manufacturing, which I cannot determine without the serial number. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy paboyd1, welcome to the forum.

Other model Kioiti tractors have the serial number forward of the clutch pedal on the transmission housing. Check it out.


----------



## paboyd1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you for the warm welcome, Big T! That's one of the places we have checked and, unfortunately, still do not have a serial number. I appreciate your response though. Have a great day!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
The information I have found seems to be the same as offered by Big T. Perhaps there is another flat spot on the engine that may contain the serial number?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

See if this helps......This is also the owner's manual for this tractor......










Servicing - Kioti DK55 Manual [Page 27]


Kioti DK55 Manual Online: Servicing. 2-2 DK55 Your dealer is interested in your new trac- tor and has the desire to help you get the most value from it. After reading this manual thoroughly, you will find that you can do some of the regular maintenance yourself. However, when in need...




www.manualslib.com


----------



## paboyd1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you Unsquidly! I have checked these areas, unfortunately, with no luck! I really appreciate the information AND the service manual.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

paboyd1 said:


> Thank you Unsquidly! I have checked these areas, unfortunately, with no luck! I really appreciate the information AND the service manual.



The only other option that I can think of is call the closest dealer and talk to someone in the service department and ask them.....I am sure that they know....


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I raised this question on another forum, and received the following response:

*"Not 100% sure but look on the left side of the frame, just behind the front tire.
If you have a loader on it, the plate may be covered by the loader arm." *


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is a picture of a DK55C. See the rectangular plate behind the front tire? It should have S/N on it.


----------



## paboyd1 (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes sir, I see it. What I am saying is, I've already checked all of the recommended places the serial number SHOULD be and not have been able to locate it. I was just curious if anyone had any idea how to cross reference an engine number to be able to obtain a serial number for the tractor. Kioti Inc, themselves, are NO help what so ever. They boast, on their website, how their goal is all about taking care of the customer! They won't answer their phones, or return a call after leaving messages or respond to emails. I really do appreciate everyone trying to help though.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm beginning to wonder about this tractor. The numbers have been removed for some reason?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

BigT said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about this tractor. The numbers have been removed for some reason?


I read somewhere, don't remember and not gonna hunt for it, that Tractor Serial Numbers have always been kind of a wishful thing. Sometimes they were on tractors, sometimes not. Sometimes they meant something (year, make, model) sometimes they didn't.

I don't know for sure, but I think they're finally starting to standardize the VIN. But that doesn't help you at all.

Have you looked under the seat? They will also sometimes have a frame number engraved..... Wherever they're in the mood to put it. Good luck


----------



## paboyd1 (Dec 14, 2021)

BigT said:


> Here is a picture of a DK55C. See the rectangular plate behind the front tire? It should have S/N on it.
> View attachment 76142


Hey BigT, I just wanted to say thank you for your's and everyone's assistance in trying to help me with locating 
my tractor's serial number. Thanks to the picture you posted of the left side of the DK55C, it prompted me to look closer. I kept looking at what I thought was the frame of the tractor and not seeing any serial number plate. After looking closer, the frame that I was looking at was actually part of the loader mount. There was a very small space between the loader mount frame and the frame of the tractor. Sure enough, I found the serial number in that small space! Thank you very much, again! Have a great day and a very Merry Christmas!


----------

